# Schuhe



## D-Joe (19. März 2003)

Hallo 
ich suche Schuhe die gut zum fahren sind und über die Knöchel gehen!!
So Trial-Schuhe find ich nich gut!! 

Also wenn jemand so Hi Tops kennt bitte den Namen der Schuhe hier rein schreiben!!


----------



## aramis (19. März 2003)

VANS SK8 Hi-Top oder die Converse wobei mir persönlich die Vans lieber sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (19. März 2003)

adidas SAMBA rulez!


----------



## ChrisKing (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von D-Joe _
> *Hallo
> ich suche Schuhe die gut zum fahren sind und über die Knöchel gehen!!
> *


----------



## tommytrialer (19. März 2003)

warum findest du keine trialschuhe gut? also ich würd jedem zu den monty raten, so schlecht sehen die ja auch ned aus

ansonsten würd ich dir zu den vans raten die sind au ned schlecht


----------



## tommytrialer (19. März 2003)

@ biketrialer

da musste ja aufpassen das de kein plattfuss bekommst


----------



## Trialmatze (19. März 2003)

Naja über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, aber um ehrlich zu sein finde ich die Monty Schuhe optisch zum Kotzen...aber nur wenn die neu sind!! 
Ich habe die schon an vielen Füßen abgetragen und leicht ausgeblichen gesehen und dann sehen die Schuhe echt in Ordnung aus...das klingt jetzt sicher blöd, aber das ist mir mal so aufgefallen...
Von Anfang an finde ich die Try All Schuhe hübsch, aber das sind bestimmt auch solche Globetrotter like Hebo...aja, die Spanier haben schon nen eigenwilligen Geschmack. Man lege bitte auch ein besonderes Augenmerk auf die Monty Trikots  
Funktional aber häßlich  
Aber, wie schon erwähnt streiten sich die Geister über dieses Thema 

Matze


----------



## biketrialer (19. März 2003)

also ich triale barfuss, das is sowieso besser da wird auch wenigstens die durchblutung der fussohle angeregt
toto


----------



## Trialmatze (19. März 2003)

aha


----------



## D-Joe (19. März 2003)

Naja mal schaun dann hohl ich mir wahrscheinlich die Vans!
Die Trialschuhe sind häßlich und viel teuerer!!
Die Vans bekomme ich für 20-30!!


----------



## Trialmatze (19. März 2003)

Die Vans oder Converse haben ne supergeile Sohle. Die ist voll trialtauglich  Ich muss nämlich gestehen, dass ich diese Schuhe aus Neugierde von nem Freund geliehen habe und nun bin ich absolut begeistert....wenn man du günstig bekommst, dann schlag zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (19. März 2003)

Was??? 20-30 Oiro???
Ich hab für die Teile das Doppelte hingelegt!
Geht mir langsam aufn Senkel sowas. Warum bekommt immer jeder alles günstiger als ich


----------



## Adonai (19. März 2003)

finger wech von vans oder so nacher wirst du noch fürn bmxer oder so gehalten  

ne echt also ich hab zum trialen n paar osiris solche einfachen die sonne schlichtesohle ham die sind megagut 
und sehn fetter aus als VaNs 


oder nimm eifach die hier wenn du auf OlD ScHoOl stehst


----------



## ChrisKing (19. März 2003)

so is besser..


----------



## Adonai (19. März 2003)

oh wie hast du das gemacht? ich hab nur gesehen das man was aNhängen kann


----------



## ChrisKing (19. März 2003)

naja einfach das bild aufmachen und dann als jpeg speichern und hochladen. bitmap dateien werden hier nich angezeigt im forum..


----------



## aramis (19. März 2003)

Also mit den Teilen hält dich bestimmt keiner für nen ´Xer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (19. März 2003)

die sind ja so häßlich die hohen!  

vans oldscool oder rowley oder knuskool andere nicht...

Ronny


----------



## D-Joe (19. März 2003)

Eben seh ich auch so!!

Und wenn schon das Interessiert mich ehh nich was andere labbern!!
Solange mir das Fahren Spass macht...soll die doch denken ich fahr BMX, Trial, MTB oder sonst was is mir doch gleich!!

Oder hat hier irgendwer Probleme mit BMX Leuten??
Oder mit welchen verwechslet zu werden??

Klar wenn mich jemand fragt oder so dann sagt man schon ich fahr Trial aber wenn die zuschaun und denken.....sollen sie doch!


----------



## gonzo_trial (19. März 2003)

Auf jedenfall haben die mit ner waffelsohle richtig gut Grip

Kommen aber nich an Hebo und co... ran!


----------



## aramis (20. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *die sind ja so häßlich die hohen!
> 
> vans oldscool oder rowley oder knuskool andere nicht...
> ...



Ronny, schau dir mal deine Hebos an. DIE sehen wirklich schei$e aus. Weiß echt nicht, was du jetzt schon wieder an den Vans rum zu motzen hast. Außerdem geht´s hier um Hi Top und nicht um Skate-Latschen allgemein.


----------



## King Loui (20. März 2003)

also ich hab mir jetzt auch die monty bestellt, weil die dinger anscheinden sehr gut (nicht so globig wie die try all), gefallen mir auch besser als die try all. die converse find ich zum trialen echt ungeeignet, vorallem wenn man käfig pedale fährt. zur zeit fahr ich aber noch meine vans (irgentwelche, die schon 4 jahre alt sind. die dinger sind schon ziemlich abge****t)


----------



## elhefe (20. März 2003)

Die Vans Sk8 Hi sind echt häßlich.

Aber hier sind ja keine Poser im Forum.


----------



## frufoor (20. März 2003)

POSER?

NEIN EIN.....


----------



## D-Joe (20. März 2003)

Hmm Posen kannste mit den meisten Trial Kleidern ehh nich weil alle ******** aussehen die engen Sachen (Trik..) und so....

Und gut die Vans sind nich die schönsten Schuhe aber die Trial Schuhe sucken genauso!! Naja manche stehn evtl. drauf!!

Ich denk das ist alles Geschmackssache!!

Und die Vans bekomm ich wie gesagt für ca. 20-30!!

Und die Trial Schuhe 80-100 oder so das suckt is viel zu teuer!!


----------



## Adonai (20. März 2003)

tja also zu den bmx'ern    naja die machen halt kein trial sondern grinden an irngendwelchen eisenstangen das is schon n unterschied meines erachtens!!!

achja  und so lenker drehen


----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. März 2003)

ich persönlich fahre am liebsten vans. die haben einfach die glatteste sohle und der BMX stil ist auch gut denn ich bin kein "starmpelhosen"-trialer. Letzens habe ich bei Reno ein paar gute schuhe mit glatter sohle gefunden die haben eine sehr weiche sohle die sich gut um die pedale schmiegd damit die pedale am schuh klebt......

hier die schuhe: (sorry hab kein anderes bild)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (20. März 2003)

am bessten war als der arzt mit nem "einweg rasierer" über die offene wunde die haare wegrasiert hat


----------



## tobsen (20. März 2003)

hätt hier auch noch so n bild von meinem schienbein 
mit ner frisch genähten macke (7 stiche)  

tobi


----------



## ey-le-an (20. März 2003)

am besten sind schuhe mit klettverschluss oder welche komplett ohne. wenn sich der schnürsenkel mal in der kette verfängt oder so, dann ist das richtig mies.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (21. März 2003)

.... ...wer Schnürsenkel binden kann ist klar im vorteil...


----------



## King Loui (21. März 2003)

also ich hab für meine wunden am schienbein noch nie irgentwelche stiche gebraucht. bei mir war das immer so, dass die wunden gar nicht mehr geblutet haben, sondern nur innen ganz weiß waren, weiß auch nicht wieso. hat auch meistens gar nicht wehgetan, wobei der schock doch immer ziemlich groß ist. die zwei sachen die bei mir mal genäht werden mussten, waren mein hinterkopf, als ich von der stockbetttreppe heruntergefallen bin und mir einen legostein in den hinterkopf gerammt hab und als ich mal aus dem stockbett auf das nachtkastel mit der lippe gefallen bin (alles so um die 8-9 jahre). komischer weiße als ich von unserem hausdach gefallen bin, hab ich mir nix getan.


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. März 2003)

*LOL* man sollt denken das Äffchen klettern könnten


----------



## Trialmatze (22. März 2003)

@ King Loui

Das ist auch normal, dass derartige Wunden net sofort bluten. Ich weiß net, wie oft ich mir schon die Pedale ins Schienenbein gerammt habe (oftmals auch auf die gleiche Narbe ), aber es war immer das gleiche. Das weiße Fleisch klafft erst ne Runde und ich checke erst ne halbe Minute später, was passiert ist. Der Schockzustand ist wie ne Blockade für die Blutbahn. Die Wunde fängt somit erst später an zu bluten! 
Ach ja, wird dir auch immer schlecht, wenn du dir ne neue Wunde am Schienenbein zugelegt hast? 
Ich muss mich dann immer erstmal setzen und was kühles trinken...

Matze


----------



## King Loui (22. März 2003)

nein also bei wunden wird mir eigentlich nie schlecht und das bewusstsein verlier ich auch nie. selbst als ich mir fast den finger beim kochen abgeschnitte hab. mir ist eigentlich nur bei dem hausdachsturz schlecht geworden, weil der schock echt verdammt groß war und weil ich vorher noch mit dem bau an einem ast abgeprallt bin.


----------



## tobsen (22. März 2003)

also tiefe wunden, die nicht bluten sind mit vorsicht zu geniessen, weil bakterien an der wunde nicht sofort vom blut ausgeschwemmt werden, sondern sich in der wunde festsetzen. tetanus sollte man auf jeden fall impfen lassen, so ne blutvergiftung wegen rost oder so am pedal is nich ohne.

greez
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (22. März 2003)

hui deine magnesiumpedale rosten?


----------



## ey-le-an (22. März 2003)

prof. dr. med. herr tobsen hat gesprochen


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. März 2003)

das herr kommt vor die akademischen grade...


----------



## tobsen (22. März 2003)

als medizin student kann ich mir des schon mal erlauben


----------



## ey-le-an (22. März 2003)

aha, medizin, nicht übel herr dübel. ach das mit den "herr" und "ak-graden" hab ik wohl versemmelt, wa, ist aber ja nicht so schlimm, das lernen wir bei unserem billigen informatik studium nicht. dann wirst du also so ein latein sabbernder unlesbar schreibender fachidiot, der ne ganz normale erkältung gleich mit 20 undefinierbaren begiffen diagnostiziert und dafür gleich 1000 oiro barappt.


----------



## tobsen (22. März 2003)

so kann man auch gerüchte verbreiten   ich und medizin? anderen helfen? neee, mein motto: jeder ist sich selbst der nächste    
werd demnächst auch die informatik richtung einschlagen.

   
greeez
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (22. März 2003)

auch ein gerücht oder realität?


----------



## aramis (22. März 2003)

Na prima,
Informatiker sind da auch nicht besser: fettige Haare, rot unterlaufene Augen, Bierbauch, meistens so ein weißes Knöpf-Hemd an, Aktenkoffer, total hektisch und emotionslos und denken nur in verzweigten Kontroll-Strukturen und Funktionen.


----------



## ey-le-an (22. März 2003)

@ara: oh, bevor ich dazu mutiere, sag ich dir bescheid, dann darfst du mich töten, das ist versprochen.


----------



## tobsen (22. März 2003)

ara, du hast gerade exakt Herrn Wiedemann, den SytemAdministrator von unserer Firma beschrieben  

tobi


----------



## aramis (23. März 2003)

Naja, ich weiß wovon ich rede. Bin aufm IT-Gymnasium. Da rennen fast nur solche Leute rum, sowohl Schüler als auch Lehrer. Seit einiger Zeit denke ich darüber nach lieber was anderes als Informatik zu studieren.
Hab einfach Angst, irgendwann zufällig vorm Spiegel zu stehen und festzustellen, dass ich auch so´n IT-Zombie geworden bin.


----------



## ey-le-an (23. März 2003)

@aramis: na, wohl keinen bock mehr auf das trockene informatik gelaber? ich muss dir ganz ehrlich sagen, ich mach ja immerhin noch mehr die technische informatik, also hier heißt der studiengang "ingenieur-informatik" und da ist der schei$ aber, dass zu viel anderer mist dabei ist, wie technische mechanik, feinwerktechnik und so. ich habe auch keinen bock mehr und überdenke alles nochmal, ob ich nicht lieber das studium gegen etwas anderes eintauschen soll.
der toto will mich ja immer auf den hartgeldstrich schicken, dass ist aber auch ******* (wegen der rente    ). dat is nix, wa.


----------



## aramis (23. März 2003)

Wieso, was soll da sein mit der Rente???
Soweit ich weiß ist Anschaffen mittlerweile n richtig anerkannter Beruf. Da kannste mitm Toto ein Angestelltenverhältnis eingehen, quasi Arbeitgeber - Arbeitnehmer und dann passt das. Wenn dir der Toto einen ordentlichen Lohn zahlt, kommst dann auch mit der Rente gut weg. 

Aber ich muss sagen, Ingeneur-Informatik hört sich doch ganz gut an. Sei mal froh, dass da noch n bissl was Handfestes dabei ist und nicht nur Nullen und Einsen 

Ich werd wohl nachm Abi Maschinenbau-Informatik studieren. Des is richtig geil, finde ich...


----------



## ey-le-an (23. März 2003)

@aramis: hm, maschinenbau hatte ich anfangs auch überlegt, aber naja, jetzt ist es ein bischen zu spät dafür.
wegen dem anschaffen frag ich mal den maks, der arbeitet schon seit 2-3 jahren für den toto   (aber ich wollte doch schlipsträger werden    ).


----------



## tobsen (23. März 2003)

oh, da muss ich euch leider enttäuschen. So n Angestelltenverhältnis in dem Bereich is leider nicht legal. Zuhälterei! (§ 181 a Stgb)  
aber freiberuflich könnste des ja machen, oder vieleicht auch nur halbtags  

tobi


----------



## ey-le-an (23. März 2003)

studierste neben medizin auch jura? ich bin unschuldig, der maks arbeitet für den toto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (23. März 2003)

genau so schaut s aus. und nebenbei bin ich noch auf der Polizeischule und komm dann mal vorbei um euren Zuhälterring platzen zu lassen, dann wandert ihr alle in den Bau   

tobi


----------



## biketrialer (23. März 2003)

@tobi: du warst doch auch mal in der pronobranche als
"white long dong silver" bekannt!
kannst dem eylean ja mal deinen neusten film schicken! 
toto


----------



## biker ben (23. März 2003)

hmm muss ich mir jetzt neue schuhe kaufen? fahre mit 4jahre alten es skaterschuhen.   sind halt super weich und bequem und tauge3n mir auch gut.


----------



## tobsen (23. März 2003)

ja genau toto, schliesslich hab ich ja auch n 1100er Cocks  

greeez
tobi


----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. März 2003)

@maks 
@ey-le-an

ihr seid so gestört
*ggggg*

wir reden hier über schuhe...und nicht über das depresive arbeitsverhältniss zwischen euch....


----------



## ey-le-an (23. März 2003)




----------



## KAMIkazerider (23. März 2003)

ich feumich schon mit euch mal ne runde zu fahren.....


----------



## Reini (23. März 2003)

Aber heb ihnen ja nie die Seife auf 

Achja...ich fahr so blaue von Axion
Bei denen hinten irgndso eine Air-Dämpfung ist
1. Sie sind bequemer zum latschen
2. Wenn man wo Absteigen muss landet man weicher =O)


----------



## biketrialer (24. März 2003)

@kamikazerider:
das eylean ist nicht gestört sondern nur extrem geil genau wie tobsen!
maks wird auch net umsonst hatt-town monk genannt
und ich bin voll normal  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (24. März 2003)

hey die blauen axion hab ich auch, stehen aber im schrank. sind glaub ich zu klein.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (24. März 2003)

ich bin auch völlig normal.....


----------



## Angelo Berlin (24. März 2003)

Ich fahr seit 2 Jahren so ausgelatschte Vans! funktionieren immer besser je älter sie werden...


----------

